# Liverpool stuff



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is a website with loads of information about Liverpool / Merseyside.

Here are a few of my favourite pages: 

Viking Merseyside

Ancient Roads & Villages of Liverpool

Sandstone Architecture of Merseyside 

The rest

This bit is a really comprehensive set of pages about place names in Merseyside

Mersey Place Names


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2014)

The Calderstones of Liverpool: Forgotten history hidden in the parks of Great Britain

This is an article about one of the lesser known bits of Liverpool's history. It is well researched and contains loads of interesting information about the history of Liverpool.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2014)

Liverpool History Society

This is a local history site, the page I have linked to has a selection of articles, about things like long lost villages, the history of theater in Liverpool and the Rathbone family.

Also very useful are their weblinks page


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2014)

A load of historic maps


----------



## tim (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## big eejit (May 1, 2015)

New book on Liverpool pubs. In my experience Liverpool has the best pubs of any UK city, with the possible exception of London. 

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/take-look-inside-liverpools-best-9137424


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 1, 2015)

big eejit said:


> New book on Liverpool pubs. In my experience Liverpool has the best pubs of any UK city, with the possible exception of London.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/take-look-inside-liverpools-best-9137424


The Casa


----------



## Ming (Jun 11, 2015)

big eejit said:


> New book on Liverpool pubs. In my experience Liverpool has the best pubs of any UK city, with the possible exception of London.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/take-look-inside-liverpools-best-9137424


The Swan in Wood Street is a good pub. People play boardgames upstairs.


----------



## Ming (Jun 11, 2015)

Wood Street is my fave street in Liverpool. Rosie O'Grady's at one end, The Swan and The Wilson's in the middle and FACT too!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.africaoye.com/


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm visiting Liverpool first weekend of December and looking for cheap places to stay for 2 nights for 2 people. We are 2 females and don't mind hostels.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 17, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> I'm visiting Liverpool first weekend of December and looking for cheap places to stay for 2 nights for 2 people. We are 2 females and don't mind hostels.



I have a room/pod booked at the Parr Street Studios for £40 in November - room only.  Remind me and I can let you know what it was like.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 17, 2015)

Pod looks great and I reckon would have been perfect but not available on our date.

Thanks..


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 17, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Pod looks great and I reckon would have been perfect but not available on our date.
> 
> Thanks..


There was a hostel near the German church that looked really good too but it was too far from where I will be going to at night and, I think, it only had dorms but that would be fine for you, wouldn't it? I will see whether I can find the name tomorrow.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 19, 2015)

moonsi til 

The hostel is called Hostel Embassie Backpackers in 1 Falkner Square.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you, had a look but ended up going with www.cocoonliverpool.co.uk as we got a private windowless room for near same price as shared dorms. 

Now what to do in  Liverpool? Will arrive by 6.30pm Friday eve & leaving 4pm Sunday, we won't be going clubbing.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 19, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> Thank you, had a look but ended up going with www.cocoonliverpool.co.uk as we got a private windowless room for near same price as shared dorms.
> 
> Now what to do in  Liverpool? Will arrive by 6.30pm Friday eve & leaving 4pm Sunday, we won't be going clubbing.



Well, on the Sunday you could celebrate my birthday!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok..so we are in Liverpool celebrating your burpday..what will we be doing?..


----------



## andrewc (Sep 21, 2015)

Lots of good restaurants & bars around there, on Hardman St & Hope St.   Head down the hill & follow Bold St into the city centre.	 Albert Dock is nice to walk around on a sunny day, if you want to travel further afield there are 2 different bike rental schemes Liverpool or Bike & Go

What are you looking to do ?


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 22, 2015)

We will be other than clubbing/gigs first time visitors to Liverpool, so bit if history of the city, art galleries, organised tours, trip on the Mersey, Albert Docks, Tate Liverpool, oggle at buildings etc. I'm not a Beatles fan but don't know if my mate is a closest fan as it's certainly never come up in conversation.


----------



## andrewc (Sep 22, 2015)

OK,  my clubbing days are _long_ in the past so I can't advise there anyway!  I'll try to come up with a few suggestions.   Any preferences re food types ?	Cocktail bars or CAMRA approved pubs ?


----------



## harpo (Sep 22, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> We will be other than clubbing/gigs first time visitors to Liverpool, so bit if history of the city, art galleries, organised tours, trip on the Mersey, Albert Docks, Tate Liverpool, oggle at buildings etc. I'm not a Beatles fan but don't know if my mate is a closest fan as it's certainly never come up in conversation.


You could get the train from Liverpool Central to Crosby and have a look at Another Place the Anthony Gormley beach statues.

There's loads to do in Liverpool and it's mostly in a small centre, easy to pack loads in to a day.  Tate, Walker Art Gallery, Maritime museum, ferry (don't bother getting off at Birkenhead), up Bold St, the music pubs (going back a bit but prob still there, also Mathew St), the Philharmonic with listed (men's) loos, Hope St, both cathedrals...there's loads and you'll have plenty to do but defo try to get to Crosby.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for replies. Will probably seek out a veggie place to eat and cocktails and cider are prob our drinks.

I'm pleased to post I went to Crosby beach in July when I went to Manchester for a few days, we were driving so detoured there on the way home. But good call that would have been perfect. This time we on the train from Brum.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 22, 2015)

Jackson Pollock at the Tate


----------



## andrewc (Sep 22, 2015)

I saw the Pollock at the weekend.  Hmmmmm..... It will be over by December anyway.		 If you like live music (jazz) you could try The Caledonia, Liverpool on Friday which is a short walk from where you are staying.  A good mix of locals & students and decent beer.   The Pen Factory Pen Factory | Bar & Bistro does decent food, run by the old Everyman team (the new Everyman Bistro is a disaster)  The Fly In The Loaf on Hardman St is a nice bar,  Fly In The Loaf and just around the corner from where you are staying.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 22, 2015)

andrewc said:


> I saw the Pollock at the weekend.  Hmmmmm..... It will be over by December anyway.		 If you like live music (jazz) you could try The Caledonia, Liverpool on Friday which is a short walk from where you are staying.  A good mix of locals & students and decent beer.   The Pen Factory Pen Factory | Bar & Bistro does decent food, run by the old Everyman team (the new Everyman Bistro is a disaster)  The Fly In The Loaf on Hardman St is a nice bar,  Fly In The Loaf and just around the corner from where you are staying.
> http://www.thecaledonialiverpool.com/


What was it like? I'm considering a trip there on Saturday


----------



## andrewc (Sep 22, 2015)

Interesting enough, though he's not really my cup of tea.  There is a decent review here (and lots of other good stuff) Jackson Pollock at Tate Liverpool: wrestling with a blind spot  myself I enjoyed the DLA Piper Constellations exhibit more Art and artists: artworks   | Tate

For the OP's visit there will be another (smaller) Matisse exhibition Works to Know by Heart: Matisse in Focus | Tate


----------



## andrewc (Sep 22, 2015)

The Alternative Liverpool Bucketlist: 54 Things To Do Before You Die


----------



## andrewc (Sep 22, 2015)

Images from the Liverpool City Region - Page 505 - SkyscraperCity	 Pictures from Liverpool   (none of them are mine).	As the name implies that forum is dedicated to new buildings & architecture,  the thread is from the Liverpool sub-forum.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm off there later today..


----------



## andrewc (Dec 4, 2015)

It's blowing a hoolie!  Hope you found a nice bar to snug up in.	 And tomorrow is going to be wet I'm afraid


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 6, 2015)

We had a splendid time in Liverpool, we walked everywhere bar our organised tour so got around a few streets.

Friday: we were going to eat at Remora's a fab looking Indian next door to our hotel but last minute changed our minds and went to Hope & Anchor pub. Change of plan due to noise as we wanted to chat. All good at the pub.

Saturday:had breakfast at The Brunch Club, tasty bircher museli then walk around Albert Dock then 2 hour 'Magical Mystery Tour', back to Albert Dock for The Tate. Then had early dinner at wwwvinealiverpool.co.uk was just the perfect place. Then we did some shopping and onto The Cavern which had a great atmosphere.

Sunday: it was raining! We ran into Bella Italia and had a scrumptious breakfast. Never been for breakfast there but really do reccomend. We saw a lot of wet Santa's who had taken part in the 5k Santa Dash. Then we went up St Johns Tower for a panoramic view which was spectacular. Then to The Anglican Cathedral and finished off with the amazing Art fair I think in The Walker building.

Will definitely be going back and recommending a visit to others.


----------

